# How to Use Every Part of Jersey Milk



## Hobby Farm (Jan 14, 2013)

We have located a fresh Jersey for sale, and will be getting here in coming weeks. Yea! With this happening, I am researching how to best utilize the milk we are going to have. I am searching the internet for an article on the different components of milk (curd, whey, ect), how to utilize each of them.

Does anyone have a good article to read about this or have any personal words of wisdom.

We have dairy goats and will continue to use their milk for drinking, so we want to use the Jersey milk to make anything we can out of it (butter, yogurt, cheese, ect).  I just don't know how to go about it, yet.

Thanks.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 14, 2013)

Here's a link to some good cheese recipes: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15053

I like to let it set overnight and skim off the cream then you have it if you need it.  It seems to me like the skimmed milk is rich enough to qualify as whole milk.  Then it depends on if you want to make it into butter or what.

New England Cheesemaker has great recipes, too.


----------

